# Investigator Cuauhtemoc Estrada



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*

*Cuauhtemoc Estrada*

Cook County Sheriff's Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Friday, December 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/20/2013
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Investigator Cuauhtemoc Estrada was shot and killed while intervening in a robbery, near the intersection of 30th Street and St. Charles Road in Bellwood, while off duty.

Investigator Estrada was attending a Christmas party at the VFW hall when he stepped outside and observed an armed robbery taking place in the parking. He identified himself and was reaching for his service weapon when he was shot once in the chest.

He was transported to Loyola University Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead a short time later.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Investigator Estrada was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Cook County Sheriff's Police Department for 20 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Thomas Dart
Cook County Sheriff's Police Department
50 W Washington Street
Richard J. Daley Center, Room 
Chicago, IL 60602

Phone: (312) 603-6444

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21896-investigator-cuauhtemoc-estrada#ixzz2o8WJW43D


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

